# Pacing Golden Retriever



## Lukalicious (Jul 22, 2011)

My golden retriever is just over a year old and is a wonderful show prospect according to the breeder. However, we have a problem as our dog constantly paces when he trots. He also jumps up and tries to grab his leash when we begin to trot. Can anyone help me with some advice on how to stop these two behaviours so I can get my dog show ready? Thanks.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You need a good handler to show you the ropes. These are training problems.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

A well Practiced/professional handler is a must....but I am not that....I could add that when I was first starting with puppies, it always helps to never go right into a gait.. My mentor always says, concentrate on taking THREE steps walking, before you start the gait. In this time is when you can gain the composure of your pup and hopefully get him to gait and not pace. Also, leash position can make a big difference (every dog is different, so its hard to say.) With my grown very mature three year old I have his leash positioned with the loop under his chin, but always loose (on the go around, but on top on down and backs) . Maybe the tension in the leash is causing him to pull "up?" and start to pace? not sure, but I suggest doing things different in anyway, and you might find what works for your pup. (but really get a handler they can see things you can't while your behind the leash) Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What about the breeder? I have read, though never tried it, as I've never had a pacer, that if you practice running sideways on a hill, the dog will not pace as if it did, it would fall over.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Some dogs of course naturally pace more than others but it usually is the handler causing it. I've handled many dogs where the owner gives me a 10 minute lecture about how to get the dog to stop pacing, which I promptly ignore, go in the ring and do my thing and don't give it a second's thought, and the dog doesn't pace. The owner thinks I'm a genius. I can't tell you what it is but amazingly most of the pacers are owned by novice handlers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> What about the breeder? I have read, though never tried it, as I've never had a pacer, that if you practice running sideways on a hill, the dog will not pace as if it did, it would fall over.


How do you run sideways on a hill... ?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

run across the hill (side to side)....versus up and down the hill


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Some dogs of course naturally pace more than others but it usually is the handler causing it. I've handled many dogs where the owner gives me a 10 minute lecture about how to get the dog to stop pacing, which I promptly ignore, go in the ring and do my thing and don't give it a second's thought, and the dog doesn't pace. The owner thinks I'm a genius. I can't tell you what it is but amazingly most of the pacers are owned by novice handlers.


I'm a novice handler and can I send Jonah down your way? He has a beautiful gait when we heel in obedience but when I take him for a walk I can't for the life of me make him gait and I've tried going different speeds or taken off at different speeds to no avail. 
I've tried walking Jonah on the side of a hill but it still hasn't changed him pacing. I've thought about letting a prohandler take a look at him to see if he is even breed ring material or should I stick to other dog sports.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

When you start out away from the judge, if you give your dog a slight, imperceptible bump in the shoulder it should throw him in to a normal gait


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy said:


> I'm a novice handler and can I send Jonah down your way? He has a beautiful gait when we heel in obedience but when I take him for a walk I can't for the life of me make him gait and I've tried going different speeds or taken off at different speeds to no avail.
> I've tried walking Jonah on the side of a hill but it still hasn't changed him pacing. I've thought about letting a prohandler take a look at him to see if he is even breed ring material or should I stick to other dog sports.


Why not? If you think he might have a small potential, contact a local handler for you to take him and look over him. If he thinks yes, then enter him in the nearest show that handler is going to. I would! It def could not hurt...then you would know. You might be surprised. Of course..you could always contact the breeder? Not sure how far away they are from you?


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes dogs pace because it is easier for them - feet interfering with each other. Hard to say without a video but if in Obedience he doesn't pace then it could be various other things! Good luck!


----------

